# brown algae?



## geezer (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi All!

I have been noticing the past couple of days that my tank plants are getting more and more brown. I am suspecting that this is perhaps brown algae.

This weekend my filter kicked the bucket and I replaced it with an ehiem classic 2215. 
I have been doing all of my tests and have done two 25% water changes this week already.

My stats are:
amonia: 0
nitrites: 0
Nitrates: 10
ph: 7
kh: 4
using tropical master grow at the moment
am using a jungle co2 system until I can afford a fully automated proper system.
lighting is 3 wpg


















Sorry that these photos are crappy my camera is acting up 

I have four flying foxes, two mollys, two platys, 4 clown loaches, 2 zebra loaches, a gold gourami, and a paradise gourami.

any suggestions as to what this algea is and how to get rid of it?

Thanks in advance


----------



## rachpreach (May 23, 2006)

I got a little of this on my ludwigia redens and my bacopa caroliniana. I dont know what causes this but I'd like to know how to get rid of it.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Geezer, with 3 watts per gallon you need to dose nitrates and phosphates along with the trace elements. Once you get a good balance of fertilizers your algae problems become much easier to solve.


----------



## geezer (Jun 7, 2006)

thanks hoppy!
I think I will finally get the proper greg watson ferts.


----------



## asincero (Mar 25, 2006)

I have the exact same thing on my swords, ludwigia, and its starting to grow on the java moss and hornwort. My tank is 72 watts of CF lighting on a 36g corner tank. I'm not doing any CO2 injection, but I have been overdosing with Excel for several months now. I also dose daily with Excel iron.

Any recommendations? Should I do CO2 injection? More ferts?


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Why dont you try to buy algae eater fish, like SAE and Otto or Japonica Shrimp(Amano Shrimp)


----------



## geezer (Jun 7, 2006)

I had 8 SAE but seem to be down to 4. I also have 1 molly, 2 platys, a small pleco (well he is at his max size of 6 inches- cant remember what kind he is) Thought that would have cut it but it isnt seeming so. Got the Gregg Watson ferts today so will start using them on sunday when I do my next big water change! Hopefully that will help.


----------



## rachpreach (May 23, 2006)

I still have this type of brown algae on some of my plants(mainly the stemmed plants) and I inject with co2, and dose greg watson ferts. I dont know what the main cure for this algae is.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

brown algae are more likely to appear in low-light aquarium and new set-ups, where nitrogen (N) is low and phosphate (P) level is high, with excess silicate acids (SiO2). Its been known that strong lights make this algae go away, but they might still be seen on lower, shadowed, plant leaves (Bacopa australis, Cardemine Lyrata). It can also be found on aquarium glass, gravel and decoration. It can be easily removed manually, since it has a soft/slimy structure. Siamese Algae Eaters, Otos (this catfish relishes this type of algae) and Snails can easily keep this algae in low numbers. Healthy plants can prevent this algae from over taking the tank.


----------

